# Would you pay more for a extra wide parking space?



## T.D.K (Mar 16, 2011)

I know I would.

Parked up in town (right at the back) to get some cigarettes and a quick look around, came back to find a van next to me, who was well parked next to me but I could barely get into the car.

The GTC's doors are so wide, it took me five minutes to get into it *AND* I took my shoes off too in case I touched the door card 

If they had extra wide bays at extra cost, I would have happily paid £1-2 extra for the privilege 

Would you?


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Sure would but all this extra parking zone's is killing small businesses , take Brighton for example last 3 years gone down their after Goodwood FOS for fish supper this year had to pay £3.50 at after 7pm to park to get my supper free the two years before that needless to say won't be going back rip off i'm affraid and the Chip Shop and rates payer will be the loser, sorry for the rant


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

Absolutely, I'd go to great lengths to minimise the risk of damage to my car.

Our local Sainsbury's has what they call "comfort" parking in one part of the car park and the spaces are about the same size as a disabled bay.


----------



## T.D.K (Mar 16, 2011)

millns84 said:


> Absolutely, I'd go to great lengths to minimise the risk of damage to my car.
> 
> Our local Sainsbury's has what they call "comfort" parking in one parts of the car park and the spaces are about the same size as a disabled bay.


Hmmm..I've never seen those. I bet they are always full though.


----------



## cmillsjoe (Jun 20, 2012)

just park between two


----------



## T.D.K (Mar 16, 2011)

cmillsjoe said:


> just park between two


True but you run the risk of someone thinking 'prat' and making a point by parking extra close and possibly denting your car.

Unlikely maybe but the risk is there.


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

T.D.K said:


> Hmmm..I've never seen those. I bet they are always full though.


You'd be surprised. They're around the back near the disabled bays and parent/child parking. Most people don't go round there so I've never had trouble parking.


----------



## Laurie.J.M (Jun 23, 2011)

I would, some of the spaces I've encountered are so small that you need an empty space either side to be be able to get in and out the car.


----------



## 306chris (Jan 27, 2007)

Take a child with you and use the parent and child spaces. 

tbh I tend to just park away from the crowds, may take a minute longer to park but little chance of dings. 

Quite lucky here in Northwich/Winsford as we dont have to pay for any parking and there are plenty of spaces to park if you dont mind a five min walk.


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

I would, In fact I'm thinking of buying a cheap booster seat to leave on the backseat so I can park in the child bays


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

Potentially, but it doesn't stop the people either side of you parking badly and going over the lines.


----------



## Guitarjon (Jul 13, 2012)

SteveyG said:


> Potentially, but it doesn't stop the people either side of you parking badly and going over the lines.


Excatly what I was thinking. I hate parking. So many idiots out there. Someone left a trolly behind the other halves car and it had made a right dent in her car. Nothing to do with my other half apart from parking in a supermarket car park. I park far away but you still get idiots. I know someone who purposfully parks over two spaces to stop other people denting his doors but then he just looks like a [email protected] for parking like that so you cant win?


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

No,

cars are getting bigger yet spaces and garages are getting smaller. Sooner or later, somethinh has to give.


----------



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

Yes my wifes car is ruined from car park dings! We are luck at the moment as we have a 5 week old baby which means for a few years I get parent and child spaces when the children are with me:thumb:


----------



## Tisgreen (May 18, 2012)

Here are a couple of my parking attempts 

First one the Subaru is a local shop owner and doesnt move until closing so it means mine is safe










This is a view from near maps of the works carpark.......and before anyone says anything we have allocated spots.....the 2 to the right of my car shouldnt be there....mine is the last car!


----------



## Guitarjon (Jul 13, 2012)

I'd like that side waYs parking spot if I worked at your place lol. No one else around. That shot reminds me of the early grand tHeft auto lol.


----------



## dew1911 (Jun 9, 2009)

Definetly.

I've commented before how small spaces seem to have become, it's not just width but length which can be an issue (that's what she said!), When my C30 can overhang a parking space then anyone with a really big car must struggle!


----------



## gav1513 (Apr 16, 2009)

i would definatly pay for bigger spaces, when i go to a super market i park right at the very back and over 2 spaces, even when there are no cars anywhere near you still get dodgy looks off people for taking 2 spaces, i dont know why either i always get someone park next to me in an empty car park.........


----------



## taffy (Nov 10, 2005)

millns84 said:


> Absolutely, I'd go to great lengths to minimise the risk of damage to my car.
> 
> Our local Sainsbury's has what they call "comfort" parking in one part of the car park and the spaces are about the same size as a disabled bay.


They have these comfort spaces at the Wrexham branch.


----------



## Paintmaster1982 (Oct 23, 2007)

It is a toughy this. I think it all comes down to people using there loaf. If someone with a mint clean car or a posh car has parked over two bays then its obvious that he/she cares for that car and people should just except it and get on with there life and shopping for that matter. I personnally couldn't give a toss to be honest, i drive a crappy 406 estate because A, i dont really like cars any more i see them as a work horse and an expence and B, every car i own that i like gets damaged or keyed in some way from some jealous pricks out there lol

I guess you could argue if its a busy car park and there arn't many spaces left your asking for trouble but then that comes down to my first point, It's only a parking space.

And to the origonal post. Did you really take off your shoes so they didn't touch your door cards??? You must wear nappies or summats mate because you must s**t it every time it rains lol


----------



## Andy1983 (Mar 21, 2012)

In narrow pay and display I park across 2 bays and buy 2 tickets one on each side of the car. Never had any come back...


----------



## stefan-west1 (May 16, 2012)

Andy1983 said:


> In narrow pay and display I park across 2 bays and buy 2 tickets one on each side of the car. Never had any come back...


But here in Bromsgrove if I was to do that I'd soon be out of pocket with our ridiculas car parking prices!

Plus with our "traffic enforcers" id probably still get a ticket!


----------



## ChuckH (Nov 23, 2006)

SteveTDCi said:


> I would, In fact I'm thinking of buying a cheap booster seat to leave on the backseat so I can park in the child bays


I cadged an old child seat of My Niece and use that...

Whilst I would never park in a Disabled bay I would park in the child bays..

Why should they get extra space and right near the door ? Surely not because they cant get the kids out ? Not being nasty but some of the more Errr..... Well wholesome looking mothers and kids could do with a bit more walking ...........

OK OK I know its not right ... But then neither is a dent in My car so I will carry on ............


----------



## Dirtymonkey29 (Jul 22, 2012)

Extra space to get kids in and seat belts on properly for a start. Have you ever tried strapping a tantruming 2 year old into a car when you can bearly open the door 6 inches?
I'd guess not.


----------



## Paintmaster1982 (Oct 23, 2007)

ChuckH said:


> I cadged an old child seat of My Niece and use that...
> 
> Whilst I would never park in a Disabled bay I would park in the child bays..
> 
> ...


bee's nest and poking it with a big stick come to mind :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## ChuckH (Nov 23, 2006)

Dirtymonkey29 said:


> Extra space to get kids in and seat belts on properly for a start. Have you ever tried strapping a tantruming 2 year old into a car when you can bearly open the door 6 inches?
> I'd guess not.


My Kids are grown up now.. There was no such things as Mother and child spaces when they were small.... Surprisingly we managed ....................:lol::lol:


----------



## pxr5 (Feb 13, 2012)

At what age, for kids, do you have to stop using the parent and child spaces. My lad is 17 and 6'4" tall, maybe I should stop using them ;-)


----------



## jag1 (Jan 24, 2010)

it would be cheaper than panel damage repairs


----------



## NeilG40 (Jan 1, 2009)

306chris said:


> tbh I tend to just park away from the crowds, may take a minute longer to park but little chance of dings.


You would think so but at the other day at asda I parked as far away from the door as possible on a aisle with only one other car but this woman in a ford ka still parked next to me. I almost moved when I saw the child seat in the back.


----------



## evil kegs (Jan 11, 2012)

http://youparklikeac**t.com/
change the stars to the proper letters


----------



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

ChuckH said:


> I cadged an old child seat of My Niece and use that...
> 
> Whilst I would never park in a Disabled bay I would park in the child bays..
> 
> ...


Nice idea but then when genuine people like me with a toddler and a 5 week old baby need somewhere to park we can't because selfish people are in a space they really don't need. I'm afraid this really winds me up TBH, why not go the whole hog and stick it in a disabled space?? I'm the first to moan about car park dings if you look at my reply earlier in the thread, but as a parent of two small children finding spaces are taken up by people who don't really need them is a pi$$ take. I was on my own with the children the other day and couldnt find a space in the parent and child section. I then she a woman and her teenage son getting out of a car so I challenged her and she said 'I don't see your problem I'm a parent and he my son". Not happy and before anyone comments even though the child seats are perminently in my car I only use the parent and child spaces when the kids are with me. The point of these spaces are 1. to provied a safe environment for toddles and babys to be removed from the car and 2. They are closer to the shops for tottles who can't walk very far but are too heavy to be carried long distance and also for parents who have to carry the baby seat with baby to the trolley which it sits on. On numberous occasions in 'normal' spaces there isn't enough space for the rear door of the car to enough to allow the baby seat to be removed.


----------



## GR33N (Apr 5, 2009)

On the subject of parking, im waiting a car park right now in a corner space away from everyone ... just this second someone in a Land Rover Defender has parked next to me


----------



## ChuckH (Nov 23, 2006)

tmitch45 said:


> Nice idea but then when genuine people like me with a toddler and a 5 week old baby need somewhere to park we can't because selfish people are in a space they really don't need. I'm afraid this really winds me up TBH, why not go the whole hog and stick it in a disabled space?? I'm the first to moan about car park dings if you look at my reply earlier in the thread, but as a parent of two small children finding spaces are taken up by people who don't really need them is a pi$$ take. I was on my own with the children the other day and couldnt find a space in the parent and child section. I then she a woman and her teenage son getting out of a car so I challenged her and she said 'I don't see your problem I'm a parent and he my son". Not happy and before anyone comments even though the child seats are perminently in my car I only use the parent and child spaces when the kids are with me. The point of these spaces are 1. to provied a safe environment for toddles and babys to be removed from the car and 2. They are closer to the shops for tottles who can't walk very far but are too heavy to be carried long distance and also for parents who have to carry the baby seat with baby to the trolley which it sits on. On numberous occasions in 'normal' spaces there isn't enough space for the rear door of the car to enough to allow the baby seat to be removed.


Sorry but I DO NEED A WIDE SPACE... Simply because I don't want my car dented... Simple as....

Why cant parents do what everyone else has to do ? Park where they can ?

In an ideal world all spaces would be wider...

The only people that really need a wider space for good reason is the disabled.. Sorry but just cos you have kids doesn't make You a special case...


----------



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

ChuckH said:


> Sorry but I DO NEED A WIDE SPACE... Simply because I don't want my car dented... Simple as....
> 
> Why cant parents do what everyone else has to do ? Park where they can ?
> 
> ...


Sorry mate but your totally wrong on this one and really need to think about your priorities if you are more worried about a small dent in your car than the safety of a child or the ability of a parent to be able to get a baby seat out of a car. I totally get it I'm on this website just like you and everyone else because I like my cars and I look after them and want them to look there best. But at the end of the day as I've learned its a car, a big old lump of metal. To suggest parents or women are lazy and should park where they can is a little niave and silly. The reason these spaces are needed are:-

1. Wider spaces allow the car doors to be opened wide enough to remove a baby seat. I've been in plenty of normal spaces with myself and the car next to me parked well and I've not been able to open the car door wide enough to get the baby seat out. This is FACT and is not just because its more convenient.

2. Pushchairs - if you hadn't realised they don't always fit between cars in normal spaces which is another reasonable reason for the wider spaces. Taking a child out of the car and then inbetween the cars to the pavement is far safer than pushing them behind the car where the cars are driving.

3. Unfortunately no matter how well we look after our toddlers they have no road sence and therefore the larger spaces around the cars provide increased safety and also allows drivers to see easier between cars and see if there is the potential danger of a child near the road.

4. Anyone who has ever had to carry a baby in a car seat will know how heavy they are especially for women. My wife who is no wimp and really struggled when our eldest was hevier therefore having a car parking space nearer to the store makes it a lot more manageable.

Finally as someone who is clearly concerned about carpark dings, do you really want a parent parked next to you struggling to extract their baby and seat from the car while banging their door into your car because the space is too small? Surely then if parents use the parent and child spaces then at least that danger if removed from the rest of the car park.

If you would rather see a woman struggling to manage a baby in a car seat just because you are worried about the low possibility of a dent in your car then I feel sorry for you as I think any rational person would agree with the above reasonable points. As I mention in my post I'm releaved that i'm able to ligitimately use these spaces when I'm with my children but will not once both my children can walk themselves to the shops and I don't use them when I'm by myself despite the visable car seat which is always in my car. I get this whole discussion and I would pay more for a wider space and use any legal and ligitimate way of parking in a bigger space but abusing a parent and child space in not right.


----------



## Dirtymonkey29 (Jul 22, 2012)

Well said.


----------



## pxr5 (Feb 13, 2012)

Do parent and child spaces exist in town centre/multi-story car parks - I don't recall ever seeing them?


----------



## Dirtymonkey29 (Jul 22, 2012)

Some do


----------



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

Where I live its mainly supermarkets and out of town shopping complex's


----------



## Dirtymonkey29 (Jul 22, 2012)

It's more common than you'd think, still if you ain't looking for them to use I suppose you wouldn't realise, I've used them in Leeds, Gloucester, Peterborough and elsewhere too


----------



## Grommit (May 3, 2011)

In a word no.


----------



## Dirtymonkey29 (Jul 22, 2012)

In a word yes


----------



## T.D.K (Mar 16, 2011)

I was told off at work for parking over two spaces yesterday 

I park right at the back of the car park over a normal parking space and a space with yellow lines across it. 

I don't see the problem and will continue doing it.


----------



## Paintmaster1982 (Oct 23, 2007)

The thing is it's a pretty pointless arguement as it doesn't matter how much you moan about people taking up two spaces or not using the designated child spaces etc people are people and don't really care about anyone else. So rather than getting all hot n bothered and angry everytime you see someone abuse the system then chill as there are a million more out there who will keep on doing the same thing when it comes to parking their car.
The only gripe i have is disabled spaces and people who park in them who shouldn't. I remember seeing a tescos worker park his car in the nearest spot to the entrence in a disabled space and i asked him where is his disabled badge was and all i got back off him was....."iam the manager of this place i can park where i like". so obviously tesco's management are superior to everyone out there. I just laughed and went on my merry way but he was well p****d off haha

Everyone park how they want and dont worry about it


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

Paintmaster1982 said:


> The thing is it's a pretty pointless arguement as it doesn't matter how much you moan about people taking up two spaces or not using the designated child spaces etc people are people and don't really care about anyone else. So rather than getting all hot n bothered and angry everytime you see someone abuse the system then chill as there are a million more out there who will keep on doing the same thing when it comes to parking their car.
> The only gripe i have is disabled spaces and people who park in them who shouldn't. I remember seeing a tescos worker park his car in the nearest spot to the entrence in a disabled space and i asked him where is his disabled badge was and all i got back off him was....."iam the manager of this place i can park where i like". so obviously tesco's management are superior to everyone out there. I just laughed and went on my merry way but he was well p****d off haha
> 
> Everyone park how they want and dont worry about it


^ I will admit, I was rather ignorant to the problems/issues about parking in Disabled Spaces, even though I've NEVER done it myself, until Dad came down with Cancer, and wasn't ABLE to walk very far.

It does sadden me to see how lazy society has become. The people who block driveways/lanes around the back of where I live, even though there are spaces further up/down the road, is just amazing.

But, in answer to the OP's question, I've ticked 'Yes', as I'd love to pay a reasonable extra amount to use a space as wide as Disabled/Parent Bays. :thumb:


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

No, I'd pay for someone to watch my car and slap anyone who parks next to it.



Kriminal said:


> The people who block driveways/lanes around the back of where I live, even though there are spaces further up/down the road, is just amazing.


People who park in bus lanes and over cycle lanes need a massive kick in the head.


----------



## pooma (Apr 12, 2008)

I haven't read the whole thread but I'm going to say, I don't have to because I have kids, for me it's not about being lazy, the fact the spots are outside the door is a biily bonus but I use them because it's so much easier getting the kids out the car when you have space to move, they could be the furthest spaces from the shop and I'd still use them for the extra space and the lower posibility of door dings.


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

pooma said:


> I haven't read the whole thread but I'm going to say, I don't have to because I have kids, for me it's not about being lazy, the fact the spots are outside the door is a biily bonus but I use them because it's so much easier getting the kids out the car when you have space to move, they could be the furthest spaces from the shop and I'd still use them for the extra space and the lower posibility of door dings.


^ yeah, but as your struggling to get the kids in an out, we're walking past you getting first dibs on the bargains  :thumb:

The lazy reference was towards the saddos in the streets who would rather block a driveway than park in a proper space at the side of a road, and walk. I see 'em all the time where I live - they HAVE to park right outside the house they're going in to, even if it means blocking other people....<shakes fist at 'em> :wall:

The spaces for both Disabled, and Parents, in shop car parks are perfectly understandable (to me), and I'd much rather you guys parked in an area where you can swing open your doors to get the kids in and out, without hitting my car :thumb:


----------



## dew1911 (Jun 9, 2009)

I have an extra bonus. Whenever I go to Adsa it's when I 've finished work at 1:30-2am so no other sad ****s around, can park where I like in an empty car park.

For double bonus, I use the works van. Being a Dual wheeled Transit Luton it touches all 3 lines around a parking space!


----------

